
A pleasant surprise: Indian Government handled Cyclone Phailin extremely well.  - ghosh
http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/1ocz33/a_pleasant_surprise_indian_government_handled/ccr3zfs
======
Bahuu
Learning from previous mistakes. It is good to see IMD fared so well in
predicting the storm pattern.

